# Aquasoil?



## StevenA (28 Feb 2009)

I'm looking at using ADA Aquasoil in my next tank, but am unsure what type to get  :?  I definately want Amazonia, but normal, or Amazonia II, or even the powder types, Im really not sure. Is there any real difference in the normal and the II? And also what would people recomend, normal or powder? It'll only be in a 20L, But I might use it in the future in a larger tank


----------



## samc (28 Feb 2009)

i got the amazonia II normal and found it to be good with no problems. aparently amazonia II is not ment to release as much ammonia but i didnt really check my water but i dont think it did


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2009)

Get normal, I have amazonia II and its turns to dust if you mess about with the tank often for planting, lucky enough I have it in my shrimp tank that I hardly touch in terms of planting.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2009)

i didnt find much difference between malaya and amazonia TBH i cant comment on the amazonia II as ive not used it.

 i've also found in my MA scape HC loves dust or broken down substrate. i think this is why amano use the powder form. i wouldn't of believed it if i hadn't seen it myself.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Mar 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> I definately want Amazonia, but normal, or Amazonia II, or even the powder types, Im really not sure. Is there any real difference in the normal and the II?



I'd personally choose Amazonia over Amazonia II.  

This makes an interesting read from one of the biggest users of ADA products...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... ia-ii.html

The Powder type is more suitable for nanos and is easier to plant into for very delicate root structures i.e. HC, glosso, UG etc.  It's identical in all other aspects, except grain size.


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Mar 2009)

I use Amazonia powder. It is great for planting in, especially for the likes of HC and HM.

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I use Amazonia powder. It is great for planting in, especially for the likes of HC and HM.
> 
> Dave.


How big is the tank Dave?? cheers


----------



## StevenA (1 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it    Are there any similar realistic alternatives to ADA aquasoil then? Just out of curiosity really


----------



## George Farmer (1 Mar 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it    Are there any similar realistic alternatives to ADA aquasoil then? Just out of curiosity really


There's Oliver Knott's new substrate and JBL are bringing out a similar product soon, I believe.  I've not heard of any feedback regarding these products - yet.

It will be interesting to see how they perform compared with Aqua Soil.  Apparently they don't leech ammonia, so are more user-friendly for some.  Whether or not they are as rich in nutrients will also be interesting to hear.  

Red Sea's Flora Base is similar too and has been out for a good few years.

Here's are some photos, for your interest.

*ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia*




*ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder*




*Red Sea Florabase*


----------



## StevenA (1 Mar 2009)

Thanks George that's a great help mate. I do have Akadama in one of my small tanks, and I really like the look of that, but I really want to use a dark substrate in this next one so the aquasoil would be ideal, just wondered if there is anything similar that might be worth a try   Off to do some more research.


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply....my internet is only available to me at work at the mo.

I use it in all my tanks, basically. It is just so easy to plant in, not that normal sized Amazonia isn`t. 

I will see what Oliver Knott comes up with, but I don`t feel any need to use anything other than Amazonia powder as a fertile substrate, alongside sand or fine gravel.

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply....my internet is only available to me at work at the mo.
> 
> I use it in all my tanks, basically. It is just so easy to plant in, not that normal sized Amazonia isn`t.
> 
> ...


Better late than never Dave  
So you use it as a top layer? or you always cap it with sand or gravel? 
Just curious as I would prefer to use a finer grain in my 54l tanks that I will be getting soon.
Many thanks


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> So you use it as a top layer? or you always cap it with sand or gravel?
> Just curious as I would prefer to use a finer grain in my 54l tanks that I will be getting soon.
> Many thanks



I never put anything under or over it, and I don`t think we are supposed to. Not to say that it can`t, or hasn`t been done. My 120cm and up and coming 60cm both have Amazonia powder where the plants are, and sand or gravel where they ain`t, for effect. It is a nice enough looking substrate in its own right.

Dave.


----------

